# Random hangs at startup

## LudaOtaku

Hello everyone!

So I'm not really sure whether this belongs to the network and security category or here, so I posted it here since the problem occurs at startup.

My problem is really simple to explain.

Every now and then, my system will not boot normally, and the boot process will get stuck by cfg80211 which will repeatedly print "cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain". It will print this about 10 times, then will print out "cfg80211: Exceeded CRDA call max attempts. Not calling CRDA". My temporary fix is the dumbest one, yet the only one working : Force-shutdown my computer by holding down the power button for a few seconds, rebooting, and hoping the problem doesn't occur again. Needless to explain that this isn't how things should work.

So here's the dmesg output of a normal boot (I can't show the aborted one since I have to forcefully shutdown the computer when it occurs, and waiting does not fix anything), but it happnes at the same time as it does on this dmesg log. I have no clue what's causing this. This happened even when I hadn't installed any wifi driver, and still is happening now. I can provide any other configuration file if needed.

My computer :

2011 13" MacBook Pro (8,1) (I'm not dual booting, I only have gentoo installed on this computer)

WiFi card : Broadcom BCM4331

Just so things are clear : Wifi is working properly, everything is working perfectly on my system, the only issue I'm having right now is this random failing cfg80211. Thanks in advance for your help!

EDIT : Posted the dmesg log on pastebin as it got truncated here : http://pastebin.com/ztPjVZdNLast edited by LudaOtaku on Wed Dec 02, 2015 4:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## LudaOtaku

Nevermind, I solved the problem. After some research it turned out it was caused by OpenRC not starting services in the same order each time, so I just disabled parallel service starting in /etc/rc.conf

I also had the boot process hang while displaying "switching clocksource to tsc", and my fix solved it too.

EDIT : Ah, the "switching clocksource to tsc" is still occuring every once in a while, and I guess the cfg80211 problem was solved by me upgrading the kernel from 4.1.2 to 4.3 and not by disabling parallel service starting. I guess I just was being lucky it didn't occur when I tried it 3 times in a row.

----------

